

Cosmography of the local universe highlights structures of local galaxies - deeths
http://irfu.cea.fr/cosmography

======
deeths
There's also an accompanying paper with the technical details at
<http://arxiv.org/pdf/1306.0091v1.pdf>.

------
Rickasaurus
Awesome video, but somehow I don't think most of the audience here has the
attention span to make it past the first few minutes.

~~~
deeths
That may be the case, but it's still pretty incredible to put the universe
(even a small corner of it) into perspective. It was really interesting to me
to put some of the larger local structures like the Great Attractor and the
Southern Wall into relative context.

